# Interested in getting into tournament fishing...



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey all,

I am kinda interested in starting in tournament fishing. I have never done it and i am actually not even sure i am really going to like it. I would love to give it a shot. With that, does anyone need a partner for the upcoming year? Ill gladly split all costs and i have all my own stuff. I just would like to learn and see what its all about. If you need another for the whole season shoot me a PM. Thanks all and hope to hear from some of you soon!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

its alot of fun... more fun when a guy splits gas...

ya gotta have deep pockets to fish...i have to have 4 fishing licences, plus 6 entry fees, 6 big bass, 3 nights lodging, gas ,32 gal in truck 24 gal in boat. food drink...line.. lures..insurance, ranger cup fees, not to mention upkeep on trailer, boat, etc...but its still alot of fun!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

What species are you interested in fishing tournaments for? Cost is only as expensive as you make it. Local tournaments are roughly $100 per tournament. I look at it this way. Your gonna spend $ to go fishing anyways so add roughly $50 more to your normal cost and there you go. Place high enough and maybe you get your $ back. I knew nothing about walleye fishing when I started so I decided what better way to learn then fish tournaments with guys that know how to do it. I got my butt handed to me the first year but I picked guys brains at the weigh ins and by the next year i was cashing checks. My opinion go fish a tournament or 2 and if anything atleast you will learn something. Good luck


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I fish three circuits plus several opens every year.The circuits run 160.00,150.00 and 110.00 each event,and opens are generally 100.00.When you add in fuel costs for my boat and truck,plus who knows whatever else for misc.costs,it can get a little expensive.Luckily I have a partner for the majority of events,so my costs are cut in half.Out of 20-25 events per year if I'm good enough to win a couple,I usually break even,or even come out ahead for the year.For me, getting to compete against really good bass anglers,and see old friends and make new ones is what it's all about,winning money is just a bonus.If you're interested in fishing bass TX's,just check out the various circuits out there,many guys that fish in them are always looking for a non-boater to help split costs.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Sign up for the bassmaster opens... You don't need to find a partner, they find one for you... And you usually have about a 20% chance to get paired with an Elite series angler in any given tournament... You won't learn any quicker then getting to see how those guys do it... Although its all business at that level, be prepared o not have as much fun as you think... That's not always the case though, I'm a blast to fish with.....


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Do you have a boat there are a few small clubs in the Akron Area that you can get a feel for tournement fishing they are also quite competive pm if you would like some more info


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> Sign up for the bassmaster opens... You don't need to find a partner, they find one for you... And you usually have about a 20% chance to get paired with an Elite series angler in any given tournament... You won't learn any quicker then getting to see how those guys do it... Although its all business at that level, be prepared o not have as much fun as you think... That's not always the case though, I'm a blast to fish with.....


id only suggest this if your good at catching fish, and you know the local lake...like erie.. those (pros) dont mess around and they drop $1500 on that entry fee...your still fronting i think $500... to go in..so they dont want a guy that gets hung up alot, or casts to the same spot or fishes the same exact lure (unless its working)...

however if you are go for it!

but theres a ton of good circuts out there!



honestly the only differences of fishing tournaments vs fun fishing is

loose lips sink ships...dont give away the good bait or holes...

practice practice practice, up untill the week before. instead of going to alot of different lakes...hit up the one that may pay out. 

be a clock watcher...being late will cost you..most tournaments more than 5 minutes late...well you my as well have fun fished...

your not going to sit down and eat... eat on the way out the creek or while running.. when your stopped... your fishing..

alot of tournaments ( i was surprised BASS opens actually allowed this ) your not allowed to leave the boat...so learn to #2 over the side if ya gotta!

follow the laws. have your license, dont have too many hooks out on your line ( like if you were fishing an Alabama rig) usually if you get a ticket during tournament time ( and the ranger turns it in) your again, fun fishing.

theres alot more, but youll learn them!

its a blast!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i fished alot of years before i even considered fishing a tournament. i always felt that i was not good enough but all that did was drive me to learn more and fish harder! its all in what u want to put into it and how deep your pockets are ... dont get upset if things dont go right and have fun. although i get stressed out alot before a tournament im really starting to have fun! if u need help with the walleye side of tournaments let me know i can help ya out


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

leadcorebean said:


> i fished alot of years before i even considered fishing a tournament. i always felt that i was not good enough but all that did was drive me to learn more and fish harder! its all in what u want to put into it and how deep your pockets are ... dont get upset if things dont go right and have fun. although i get stressed out alot before a tournament im really starting to have fun! if u need help with the walleye side of tournaments let me know i can help ya out



lol i think im less stressed about tournaments this year, than fun fishing last year.. last year from February to November, i batted 1000%. every trip i caught..my worst was 1 bass, my best was 30..in one day..but towards the end of the season when it got cold out... and the oxygen distributed throughout the lake, and the fish scattered... it was getting down right nerve racking...going to the dead sea ( caesar creek ) in November...with a streak almost a year long!... i hope i go out and fun fish before a tournament and strike out...jsut to get the nerves out of the way lol!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I disagree ranger.... If you feel like you have a lot to learn, no reason not to learn from the best... I've had plenty of beginners in the back of my boat during the opens... They don't always catch fish but I guarantee every co-angler I've had has learned a lot. I think co anglers entry fees are 400 but yeah, the pros entry fees are 1500...


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> I disagree ranger.... If you feel like you have a lot to learn, no reason not to learn from the best... I've had plenty of beginners in the back of my boat during the opens... They don't always catch fish but I guarantee every co-angler I've had has learned a lot. I think co anglers entry fees are 400 but yeah, the pros entry fees are 1500...


Welli mean id rather have someone know a little about catchin...not nesasarily tourneys...but dont show up with 4 lures and a zebco...unless you know something i dont lol... theres cheaper places to start...and learn. But this guy probobly knows how to bass fish... its just the tourney part. Now if he fished say 2or 3 tourneys and liked it...sure head for the big one lol..but 400 for something you may not like is steep. And as an angler....once i take ofd...i dont go back to the dock lol...


----------



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys! Thanks for all the responses. I definately am not looking to drop $400 on a entry fee just to piss off some pro guy who drops thousands just to lower his chances of winning and having that guy pissed off at me all day hating me cause im not up to par. I was hoping to try and get in with a guy that does local tournaments and what not to start off. I am not a great fisherman, im not bad tho. I have a basic general knowledge. I dont care what the tournament is for, I can catch Bass, Walleye, Crappie, pretty much you give me a concept and ill pick up on it. I just like fishing and im really, REALLY competitive so I figured I would check on here and see if anyone needed a partner. Why not try to get paid a little to do something I love doing anyways lol. Well if anyone wants a partner just let me know, or if you guys know of a site/place that has people looking for partners, please let me know. I am very interested in this. Thanks again guys and please feel free to PM if you wanna give a rookie a shot lol!


----------



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

Check out teambassxtreme.com...they have 5 team circuits and 3 elite (boater only) circuits to choose from...won't break the bank either!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I generally fish catfish tourneys ( last 10 years) and typically even at the local level guys can appear pretty snobby until they have seen you enough to realize your serious about it then some of the gates will open ( not all, but some of the guys) and will start sharing a little more. I guess what Im saying is that guys have to know you before they will just talking the truth about stuff but once you get to that point, most guys will throw you a bone about whats working and maybe point you in the right direction, I had several guys I trusted to really get me over the Newnie hump into the middle of the crowd and then once there, I did a lot of my own homework and learned a little from fishing with as many different guys and at even non tourney locations as I could and from there start developing a system that worked for me. Now Im the guy everybody watches, LOL 

Get in small, do a lot of homework on a local lake and start from there, and by all means hang in there, once your over the New guy hump, tourneys will become quite fun. I know one of the guys I fish with sometimes has such a high competitive streak, that if he missed a fish, any fish, he will throw things, break things and have a HUGE temper tantrum and to be honest, he takes it a little too far if you know what i mean, ( his blood pressure must be through the roof therough the whole tourney) so have fun and be realistic with your goals such as for the first year maybe your plan is to bring 1 keeper, or 2 keepers to the weigh in, then maybe start watching your placings and maybe the second year your goal is ( on average) to finish in the top 50% of the field and so on. I know I have taken many guys out for there first tournyments and they are all heartbroken if we dont win...sort of defeats the point...... 

Salmonid


----------

